
Cashmore: How the iPad changed 2010 - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/social.media/12/16/cashmore.ipad/index.html?hpt=T2
======
mike-cardwell
I work in IT, and I've only seen one person using any tablet ever. It was an
iPad, and it was someone I work with. And when I asked them about it, they
said they it was neat but that they didn't really know what they were supposed
to do with it. That was the one time I've ever seen somebody using a tablet.

